# Frontosa baby Tank



## TheEdoubleDIE (Apr 25, 2010)

Could someone help me with everything i need to know about a frontosa baby tank. The babies will be 3/4"-2".


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

You might want to try posting in the Frontosa Fanatics section, I bet you'll get more answers there. The tank you'll need depends on how many fish you'll be putting in it. You could fit 8-10 in a 55 gal for a little while (6 mo or so), but let's face it, you're better off just skipping the little tank and investing in the tank you'll eventually need, which should be 6 ft long or bigger. Mine are in a 125g 6ft tank, and that's pretty much the minimum size they need, a 180g is even better. They'll grow much fast in a bigger tank. They do not need a ton of water movement, but do need good filtration. The water should be at a relatively high pH (at least 7.8 or higher), and hardness, but stable is the most important. 76-78 degrees. Some rock or PVC caves will help the meeker ones hide and not get picked on too much.


----------



## PGA material (Apr 3, 2003)

not sure how many u have but bigger is always better when it comes to fronts. I grow fronts out in 90 gallon tank. I breed fronts in 100-135 gallon tanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

As mentioned, a 4-foot tank (55 or *75*) can be used as a grow out tank for 8 to 12 frontosa fry for about a year. As you approach a year, you'll need to keep an eye out for signs of aggression (which, btw: is directly attributed to foot print size).

Skipping the 4-foot tank and going to a minimum 6-foot footprint is a really good idea (125 gallon tank). I think a 7-foot 180 gallon tank is ideal. Anything bigger is a bonus.

Your turn now: how many are you getting and what size tank are you going to go with?

Russ


----------



## TheEdoubleDIE (Apr 25, 2010)

It was more of an idea.. wife wanted to have her own tank and we had just got a frontosa from a friend. I was planning on getting as many as i could safely house. After reading your alls input im going to wait till after deployment and when i move back home to get a massive tank.

The one frontosa i got I am curious on what you all think on my accomidations for it now. I have him in a 55gal with saulosi. hes about 4.5inches, hes really be the best thing for that tank. he nuetralizes aggression but still allows them to breed like crazy. I dont see anything wrong with where i have him but im still pretty new to the game.


----------



## Kloyd Niel (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Here at Frontosa Fanatics.com we are devoted to the Frontosa and Gibberosa Cyphotilapia species variants and their respective collection points. These "gentle giants" have inhabited the deepest parts of Lake Tanganyika and only within the last few decades are they now inhabiting our freshwater aquariums and becoming "tank bred" and being called by some the "Kings and Queens" of the Aquarium.

Thanks a lot.

how to treat depression


----------

